

Ask HN: Looking For A Data-Center In SF - justinksd

Hello, we are looking for a home for our startups servers. We prefer a datacenter near downtown San Francisco, and will need 1/3 cabinet to start, and probably 5Mbps bandwidth with peak of 100Mbps. Any recommendations, anybody have any buddy/fellow HN rates/discounts they could lend? Thanks.
======
bifrost
Everything in San Francisco is going to be outrageously over priced or under-
serviced. You're going to be much better served by dropping your gear down in
the south bay in a good facility. If you gotta be in SF, you are going to get
the best deal from someone in the TelX facility at 200 Paul. Forget about the
cabinet space, worry about power draw because you can put 10KW in 7U...

~~~
justinksd
Any recommendations of data centers down south in the bay area? Also, have any
estimates what we should pay approx for 1/3 cabinet, and per Mbps of
bandwidth?

------
slysf
I've had a ton of experience with hosting.com's offerings and can get you a
discount. Basic reasons I like them: * itemized billing (know what you're
paying for) * offers great deals on longer terms * SAS 70 Type II certified
(excellent if you have any standards to meet) * Free parking when you're
working there * No hassles on deliveries (worked with another provider who
would charge us $150 if we didn't warn the ahead of time that a hard drive RMA
was arriving). * 24/7 smart hands on site if you're out of town and need
something physically done.

~~~
justinksd
Thanks for the reply. Where is their datacenter? Any idea of ballpark price
for 1/3 cabinet, and price per megabit? How can we get in touch with you, to
get us a quote and discounts? Gracias.

~~~
slysf
They are located 2 blocks from the ball park on 3rd between townsend and
brannan. You can get a hold of me by my name (sylvain) at my company
(conovate) with the usual extension.

